# Its official Elara is going to be taking reservations in march (former westgate tower



## Remy

*Elara [MERGED]*

http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...-Vacations-Hotel-Center-Strip-Nevada/index.do

Hilton has the new HGVC acquisition up on their site. Accepting reservations.


----------



## itradehilton

The pictures of the rooms look great and my DS's would love that 8" projection screen for movies at night.


----------



## gnorth16

Very nice, but also very pricey.  I checked a weekend in March and a Junior suite is $459 and a 2BR is $1109 per night.  Unless I can use points, I will be passing...


----------



## PigsDad

itradehilton said:


> The pictures of the rooms look great and my DS's would love that *8" projection screen *for movies at night.


I don't see why people would get so excited over an 8 *inch *screen. :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur

When will we be able to book that location using HGVC points?


----------



## SmithOp

gnorth16 said:


> Very nice, but also very pricey.  I checked a weekend in March and a Junior suite is $459 and a 2BR is $1109 per night.  Unless I can use points, I will be passing...



Check the Senior rate box, $170 jr, and $388 2Br. Sun to Wed.  Should be able to discount the rack rates.


----------



## gnorth16

SmithOp said:


> Check the Senior rate box, $170 jr, and $388 2Br. Sun to Wed.  Should be able to discount the rack rates.



I just started getting my first few grey hairs, no discount as of yet!  The best I can do is CAA/AAA or maybe a government discount...


----------



## itradehilton

ooPs...8' projection screen. 




PigsDad said:


> I don't see why people would get so excited over an 8 *inch *screen. :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Kurt


----------



## itradehilton

It reaaly doesn't matter what the rates are since when it becomes available as a HGVC resort I will just use points or open season rates.


----------



## yumdrey

Open Season rate would be more interested than using whopping points for 2BR L/O.


----------



## toontoy

http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...Fdq3h1tXvkGzypRHbmqc!290389321!1328578125504&

The Elara HGVC is now on the hilton website. I was booking some rooms for a convention and noticed its now online. Wonder when club details will be released


----------



## alwysonvac

already posted - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164169


----------



## toontoy

woops sorry thanks for the link


----------



## tahoeJoe

alwysonvac said:


> already posted - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164169



Wow, though crowd. 

The question I want to know is when (exactly) will this resort be available on HGVC's revolution system and available to book using HGVC points? I have heard next year but nothing official.


----------



## Remy

tahoeJoe said:


> Wow, though crowd.
> 
> The question I want to know is when (exactly) will this resort be available on HGVC's revolution system and available to book using HGVC points? I have heard next year but nothing official.



If you read the original thread linked you'd notice that question was asked.


----------



## tahoeJoe

Remy said:


> If you read the original thread linked you'd notice that question was asked.



Again, tough crowd.


----------



## alwysonvac

tahoeJoe said:


> Wow, though crowd.
> The question I want to know is when (exactly) will this resort be available on HGVC's revolution system and available to book using HGVC points? I have heard next year but nothing official.



No, not a tough crowd. 

The news was posted two days earlier (compare the post dates for yourself) and the previous thread was still on the first page just a few threads down from the top. It just didn't make sense to start a new thread. I didn't state it to be mean or anything.


----------



## Aquaman55

I checked the HGVC site last night.  I don't see the Elara offered under the "Las Vegas Resorts" listing and I am pretty good at navigating the system. Where is it listed and how many points do you need to stay there?

Another question, how can HGVC fill all the capacity they now have in Vegas,
i.e. the Flamingo, HGVC on the Strip, HGVC at the Convention Center and Planet Hollywood to come online next year?  It seems HGVC has totally over saturated the Vegas market. What about the HGVC Strip's expansion project?  What does every one think?


----------



## PigsDad

Aquaman55 said:


> I checked the HGVC site last night.  I don't see the Elara offered under the "Las Vegas Resorts" listing and I am pretty good at navigating the system. Where is it listed and how many points do you need to stay there?


The OP didn't say it was on the HGVC site yet, just the Hilton Hotels web site.  I haven't seen any official word on when we will be able to book it w/ HGVC points yet, but I hope soon!



> Another question, how can HGVC fill all the capacity they now have in Vegas,
> i.e. the Flamingo, HGVC on the Strip, HGVC at the Convention Center and Planet Hollywood to come online next year?  It seems HGVC has totally over saturated the Vegas market. What about the HGVC Strip's expansion project?  What does every one think?


First off, I don't think Hilton will be expanding the Strip location anytime soon, if ever.  The planned development for that end of the strip fell through, and is not in a very nice location now.  There will definitely be overcapacity in LV for HGVC rooms now, but if LV bounces back from the last recession, this latest purchase may prove to have been a very shrewd move by Hilton -- I'm guessing they got it for pennies on the dollar.

Kurt


----------



## itradehilton

I agree with PigsDad, this new property is better located than the Strip location. The last time we stayed at our home resort, the strip, I was put off by the area when MY DS's and I were walking at night.


----------



## myip

What happen to the people who brought from Westgate?  Do they automatically join HGVC?


----------



## timeos2

myip said:


> What happen to the people who brought from Westgate?  Do they automatically join HGVC?



NO!  You are saddled with WG unless/until you are offered a chance to pay more (amount of any offer currently unknown) to join HGVC.  Unless they are totally unreasonable with their offer you would be wise to make a move as the WG units will already be "poor stepsons" to the soon to be newer & nicer Hilton ones. As time goes by there will be less an less owners staying with WG and the pool of inventory will shrink. Plus it's very unlikely they will pay whats needed to properly maintain them (a pattern with WG even when they DO control a resort) so I would hate to be stuck under their banner in a year or two from now. 

Good luck - I hope HGVC makes a good offer to WG owners to move over to to a much better group than WG has ever been.


----------



## Remy

timeos2 said:


> NO!  You are saddled with WG unless/until you are offered a chance to pay more (amount of any offer currently unknown) to join HGVC.  Unless they are totally unreasonable with their offer you would be wise to make a move as the WG units will already be "poor stepsons" to the soon to be newer & nicer Hilton ones. As time goes by there will be less an less owners staying with WG and the pool of inventory will shrink. Plus it's very unlikely they will pay whats needed to properly maintain them (a pattern with WG even when they DO control a resort) so I would hate to be stuck under their banner in a year or two from now.
> 
> Good luck - I hope HGVC makes a good offer to WG owners to move over to to a much better group than WG has ever been.



Is HGVC renovating the tower? Why would they be newer and nicer units for HGVC owners?

If history is any guide, current owners will be offered the ability to enter into HGVC for $500 to $1k.


----------



## timeos2

Remy said:


> Is HGVC renovating the tower? Why would they be newer and nicer units for HGVC owners?
> 
> If history is any guide, current owners will be offered the ability to enter into HGVC for $500 to $1k.



They have (correctly - it is a serious need) stated that the units they control will be renovated to meet Hilton standards.  No surprise - the original look was chintzy, likely hard to maintain and won't have long service life. They intend to use better quality and tone the garish look down. It was outrageous even by LV standards.  The WG units will remain as they are (and likely won't get the best of care from owners/guests especially if they are in heavy rental as they appear to be).


----------



## Remy

timeos2 said:


> They have (correctly - it is a serious need) stated that the units they control will be renovated to meet Hilton standards.  No surprise - the original look was chintzy, likely hard to maintain and won't have long service life. They intend to use better quality and tone the garish look down. It was outrageous even by LV standards.  The WG units will remain as they are (and likely won't get the best of care from owners/guests especially if they are in heavy rental as they appear to be).



They're taking over all the units. If they are renovating the 3-year-old rooms, how does HGVC renovate a specific week in a unit while leaving the next week unrenovated?

This I gotta see.


----------



## timeos2

Remy said:


> They're taking over all the units. If they are renovating the 3-year-old rooms, how does HGVC renovate a specific week in a unit while leaving the next week unrenovated?
> 
> This I gotta see.



No, they are renovating the units that Hilton controls (as of now all unsold inventory or 90% plus of all of it - sales should begin soon if they haven't already). They have said they will not be renovating the WG owned units or putting Hilton guests into them.  The ugly and cheap you see now will be what the WG units will be until they get turned over to HGVC (or WG pays to have them renovated - unlikely anytime soon if ever). They manage the whole resort now but there are those WG units that are now orphaned and not part of HGVC. That is what II will get as deposits and what any WG owner has to take for theor reservations. Much like the split at Bluetree in Orlando - another disaster thanks to WG. 


Remember it is only something around 10% of the units that WG even managed to sell in 3 years.  No wonder they had to run out of Dodge with a tail between their four legs. Weasels and snakes can be quite fast when they want to be.  But they leave a rather slimy trail....

Hilton is a class operation and has strict standards. The WG look & feel would never meet their quality or design. That's why the Hilton owners will get nicely redone units that meet those criteria.


----------



## Remy

timeos2 said:


> No, they are renovating the units that Hilton controls (as of now all unsold inventory or 90% plus of all of it - sales should begin soon if they haven't already). They have said they will not be renovating the WG owned units or putting Hilton guests into them.  The ugly and cheap you see now will be what the WG units will be until they get turned over to HGVC (or WG pays to have them renovated - unlikely anytime soon if ever). They manage the whole resort now but there are those WG units that are now orphaned and not part of HGVC. That is what II will get as deposits and what any WG owner has to take for theor reservations. Much like the split at Bluetree in Orlando - another disaster thanks to WG.
> 
> 
> Remember it is only something around 10% of the units that WG even managed to sell in 3 years.  No wonder they had to run out of Dodge with a tail between their four legs. Weasels and snakes can be quite fast when they want to be.  But they leave a rather slimy trail....
> 
> Hilton is a class operation and has strict standards. The WG look & feel would never meet their quality or design. That's why the Hilton owners will get nicely redone units that meet those criteria.



I'm curious to see how Westgate sold 52 weeks in 10% of the units and 0 weeks in the other 90%. There are more than 12,000 owners and 1200 timeshare units in the building. With 52 weeks in a calendar year, that means about 20% of the available inventory of weeks was sold if reporters are to be believed.

Is it common for a timeshare company to sell all the weeks in, say unit 1001 before selling a single week in unit 1002? I was under the impression they sold seasons and sizes across the board. Isn't it possible that unit 905 has 20 of the available 52 weeks sold in it? Does HGVC renovate that room? Or are you claiming that Westgate sold all 52 weeks of each unit before the proceedings that ended with HGVC managing the resort?

I'm not convinced.


----------



## timeos2

Remy said:


> I'm curious to see how Westgate sold 52 weeks in 10% of the units and 0 weeks in the other 90%. There are more than 12,000 owners and 1200 timeshare units in the building. With 52 weeks in a calendar year, that means about 20% of the available inventory of weeks was sold if reporters are to be believed.
> 
> Is it common for a timeshare company to sell all the weeks in, say unit 1001 before selling a single week in unit 1002? I was under the impression they sold seasons and sizes across the board. Isn't it possible that unit 905 has 20 of the available 52 weeks sold in it? Does HGVC renovate that room? Or are you claiming that Westgate sold all 52 weeks of each unit before the proceedings that ended with HGVC managing the resort?
> 
> I'm not convinced.



They sell in numerical order as much as possible. So they work through unit 1 of X on floor 6 then when that is sold out move to floor 7 or 5.  They don't sell hit and miss throughout the tower as that would be too hard to keep maintained & ready for guests.  Manhattan Club & other tower based resorts did the same while resorts with many lower buildings used to sell building by building.  They complete units only as needed to support sales. 

In fact some (a lot?) of the floors of the Tower of Terror are just concrete and bare walls. They were never completed as the sales weren't close to those floors yet.  That made it easy & attractive for Hilton as they can come in & finish those to their standards while ignoring the previous cheap quality work on the units sold by WG.  It will be years before they even think about those floors as they have SO much inventory that WG now has no claim to. 

It was a great deal for Hilton & their owners/buyers. As usual the poor WG buyer gets the shaft and the leftovers.  But that's SOP with WG anyway so it's really no surprise.  At least the onsite management should be better as Hilton will operate the whole tower - WG units and all.  But the Wg owners still have to go through WG & pay them their fees so they aren't home free yet.


----------



## Remy

Well this is funny. I called the number on the Elara landing page on the Hilton site and got a Westgate person who was quite peeved at my inquiry. Babbled on about Hilton and how they do business.

Oh, this is going to be a fun place to visit. Note to Hilton: take crazy loud talker's number off your site until you take over. 

So, I called Hilton and they said the entire tower is open for Hilton to book. All units.


----------



## timeos2

Remy said:


> Well this is funny. I called the number on the Elara landing page on the Hilton site and got a Westgate person who was quite peeved at my inquiry. Babbled on about Hilton and how they do business.
> 
> Oh, this is going to be a fun place to visit. Note to Hilton: take crazy loud talker's number off your site until you take over.
> 
> So, I called Hilton and they said the entire tower is open for Hilton to book. All units.



All Hilton units. They cannot assign WG unts as that is the sole right of Westgate.  Ask them that specifically if you don't believe it.  And it's units that are complete as I highly doubt you'd want a 37th floor, unfinished unit even if they would assign it!


----------



## billinlv

I asked the Vice President, Association Management Services, Hilton Grand Vacations to clear up some things and his answers are below.

It is my understanding that all units will be renovated in phases to the same standard. I am not aware of any booking segregation between existing Westgate owners and HGV owners.

I am not aware of any way for existing Westgate owners to join Hilton Grand Vacations Club except through the purchase HGV inventory.  We are not II members.

All timeshare rooms are finished in the building other than the 4 top floors that were meant to be condos, none of them were sold?

The old sign is being taken down now and the new sign will go up as soon as possible. 

Hilton Grand Vacations is not the owner of the unsold inventory. The new owner/developer has hired HGV to sell their unsold inventory and manage the on-site operations and association.


----------



## Purseval

We just got back from Vegas.  There were still a few letters of the Westgate sign on the tower and we didn't see anything mentioning HGVC yet.  We went wandering through there hoping to see a timeshare presentation but nobody approached us, which leads me to believe there aren't any yet because the salespeople were very agressive at some of the other casinos we visited.


----------



## Remy

Hilton is now advertising a special offer for booking Elara.



> With the introduction of our newest Las Vegas property, Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Hotel – Center Strip, we've upgraded our Las Vegas experience. Now we invite you to upgrade yours.
> 
> Book a studio room at Elara and receive a complimentary upgrade to a Junior Suite, when you book and stay between March 1, 2012 through May 25, 2012.
> 
> https://secure.hilton.com/en/hi/res...desc=Suite Upgrade&spec_plan=P5&hotel=LASCSGV



This is a hotel booking, not an HGVC points booking offer, but I reserved a couple of nights to check it out.

I hope I don't get one of those awful Westgate rooms I've been hearing so much about.


----------



## jmzf1958

There are no "awful Westgate rooms."    Having talked to management at Elara,  Hilton is taking over sales, operation and management of ALL of the resort.  Westgate owners were not assigned a specific room when they bought, so why would anyone think there are separate Westgate rooms and separate Elara rooms?  I am an owner of a biennial four bedroom unit (and no, I didn't pay top dollar, in fact, I bought preconstruction and got a great deal.  Of course, it would have been better to buy resale, but this was my first timeshare purchase and I didn't know about the resale market), and I stayed at Planet Hollywood Towers in a beautiful two bedroom unit last May.  It was wonderful, and you will not be disappointed, despite all of the negative comments that have been made.  We were on the 34th floor with views of the Eiffel Tower and Bellagio Fountains.  Elara does not even rent out four bedroom units, so I think my choice of the four bedroom will be beneficial when renting, which I do want to do from time to time.  Elara's rate for a three bedroom is $719 a night, plus taxes.  I have also had awesome exchanges in II for PHT, for example, Marriott Ocean Club in March, Disney Hilton Head, Cape Cod at the end of the summer.  I am VERY happy with my choice.


----------



## Remy

jmzf1958 said:


> There are no "awful Westgate rooms."    Having talked to management at Elara,  Hilton is taking over sales, operation and management of ALL of the resort.  Westgate owners were not assigned a specific room when they bought, so why would anyone think there are separate Westgate rooms and separate Elara rooms?  I am an owner of a biennial four bedroom unit (and no, I didn't pay top dollar, in fact, I bought preconstruction and got a great deal.  Of course, it would have been better to buy resale, but this was my first timeshare purchase and I didn't know about the resale market), and I stayed at Planet Hollywood Towers in a beautiful two bedroom unit last May.  It was wonderful, and you will not be disappointed, despite all of the negative comments that have been made.  We were on the 34th floor with views of the Eiffel Tower and Bellagio Fountains.  Elara does not even rent out four bedroom units, so I think my choice of the four bedroom will be beneficial when renting, which I do want to do from time to time.  Elara's rate for a three bedroom is $719 a night, plus taxes.  I have also had awesome exchanges in II for PHT, for example, Marriott Ocean Club in March, Disney Hilton Head, Cape Cod at the end of the summer.  I am VERY happy with my choice.



That was sarcasm. The rooms are all the same.


----------



## jmzf1958

Thank you for clarifying.  I'm just really tired of all of the negative comments.  Believe me, you will LOVE it!


----------



## timeos2

The Wastegate deeds do indeed reference unit numbers. And they are limited to the floors they sold (not all that many). Now the Wastsgate assignments will be to those floors/units only. The remainder of the units - the vast majority - will now be Hilton. They will get the new (and much better) look first or be completed as Hilton units.  The older, Wastegate floors/units will be the very last to get the conversion (most likely years from now as it will be a LONG time before they will be needed by Hilton with all the unsold inventory).  So although all the units are now out of Wastegate management & under the new group there is a pecking order & Wastegate is, as it deserves, the bottom.  Right now things are new enough that if you don't mind the gaudy and chintzy look it is OK. But you can be sure it was built with builder grade materials that won't hold up well over the long haul. it will be the last to see any upgrades/renovation and all Wastegate inbounds will be assigned to it. 

As usual Wastegate owners get the shaft and pay big for it.  But there is absolutely nothing new about that. At least if you go in as a Hilton owner/rental or guest you'll get the best there is as they want to sell their inventory and soon the newly designed, Hilton quality units. That's the way to visit if you must go to the former WG / PH Tower of Terror.  Avoid Wastegate no matter where it may be located even in a building that otherwise may be getting greatly improved.


----------



## jmzf1958

Timeos, you're the main reason why I don't like to post any questions or comments about Westgate Planet Hollywood.  No matter what, you always chime in with the most negative comments. What you write are only your opinions.  I'm done.


----------



## timeos2

jmzf1958 said:


> Timeos, you're the main reason why I don't like to post any questions or comments about Westgate Planet Hollywood.  No matter what, you always chime in with the most negative comments. What you write are only your opinions.  I'm done.



Trying to twist what is happening at the former Tower of Terror isn't going to change things. The facts are that fortunately 90%+ of the 1/3 built monstrosity will now be under Hilton - that should make it as good as it can ever be.  The part that was sold by the Wastegate group will never be anything but what it is for the foreseeable future.  It was a nightmare to begin with and will remain so until the last of the WG units get changed over to Hilton (may never happen).  I feel sorry for those that got suckered in - but we did all we could here on TUG to warn folks away.  But the slick sales group still managed to rope a few in and they will pay dearly for the mistake. Hopefully Hilton will offer a relatively inexpensive, but still more money after bad, to get those owners out of Wastegate & into the Hillton group. That is the best those owners can hope for now. 

I have dealt with Wastegate for nearly 20 years.  I know the TOT well.  It is a nightmare attached to a star crossed & previously bankrupt operation that has a long history of failure.  Now that it is tied to a quality brand & is being renamed there is a chance it can be at least decent.  The ugliness of the 1/3 complete project can't be changed and right now it's unlikely it will ever be completed (a mixed blessing) but I'm sure Hilton will make it as good as it can be. Sorry if reality about a project that never should have been built doesn't meet what the sales weasels promised but that is the Wastegate history on a nutshell.


----------



## Remy

jmzf1958 said:


> Thank you for clarifying.  I'm just really tired of all of the negative comments.  Believe me, you will LOVE it!



I admit it. I added that line to elicit several more paragraphs of nonsense. It's Saturday. I'm bored. The KU/MU game doesn't come on for a few hours. It was this or reruns on Hulu.


----------



## SmithOp

Remy said:


> I admit it. I added that line to elicit several more paragraphs of nonsense. It's Saturday. I'm bored. The KU/MU game doesn't come on for a few hours. It was this or reruns on Hulu.



Step outside and enjoy some sunshine, boredom is no excuse for porcine arias. 

. boogity boogity time


----------



## billinlv

jmzf1958 said:


> Timeos, you're the main reason why I don't like to post any questions or comments about Westgate Planet Hollywood.  No matter what, you always chime in with the most negative comments. What you write are only your opinions.  I'm done.



I'm tired of Timeos too and he's supposedly a moderator, what a joke.


----------



## Remy

billinjax said:


> I'm tired of Timeos too and he's supposedly a moderator, what a joke.



We'll all be eating crow when we show up to Elara and find several floors locked off for neglect while the rest of the tower is teeming with super-awesome HGVC decor.


----------



## billinlv

Remy said:


> We'll all be eating crow when we show up to Elara and find several floors locked off for neglect while the rest of the tower is teeming with super-awesome HGVC decor.



I know, maybe we'll be able to call someone on the Hilton floors to send some extra utensils.  Those builder grade GE Signature stainless steel appliances that we have are so cheap too.  We'll be very jealous of you upper class people.


----------



## Remy

billinjax said:


> I know, maybe we'll be able to call someone on the Hilton floors to send some extra utensils.  Those builder grade GE Signature stainless steel appliances that we have are so cheap too.  We'll be very jealous of you upper class people.



I'll send down an extra box fan for the summer while I bask in the crisp cool comfort of my newly-renovated ultra-beige signature Hilton unit.

On a less hilarious note. HGVC thus far has allowed all but some GP owners the ability to move their units to HGVC for a fee. A more productive discussion might be how to game the system to get cheap HGVC points. From what I can tell a 2 bed/bath has an MF of about $850 but I don't know that for a fact as some leave out taxes. If one could purchase from a beaten-down PH owner and speculate that HGVC will allow a $1000 or less buy-in, it could be a heck of a payoff in relatively inexpensive points with no ROFR challenge.

A strategy might look something like this: Step 1. Buy a PH unit resale, Step 2. Pray.


----------



## janckenn

I will continue to stay at HGVC Flamingo after hearing all this!


----------



## billinlv

Remy said:


> I'll send down an extra box fan for the summer while I bask in the crisp cool comfort of my newly-renovated ultra-beige signature Hilton unit.
> 
> On a less hilarious note. HGVC thus far has allowed all but some GP owners the ability to move their units to HGVC for a fee. A more productive discussion might be how to game the system to get cheap HGVC points. From what I can tell a 2 bed/bath has an MF of about $850 but I don't know that for a fact as some leave out taxes. If one could purchase from a beaten-down PH owner and speculate that HGVC will allow a $1000 or less buy-in, it could be a heck of a payoff in relatively inexpensive points with no ROFR challenge.
> 
> A strategy might look something like this: Step 1. Buy a PH unit resale, Step 2. Pray.



I actually liked the cheap and gaudy look and that is why we bought a resale unit.  We did buy before it opened so it wasn't all that cheap.  A friend of mine did pick up 4 resale units cheap.  For some reason he is also is buying Desert Club and has 20 of them.


----------



## billinlv

janckenn said:


> I will continue to stay at HGVC Flamingo after hearing all this!



Yes good idea.  You wouldn't want to be caught in one of the depressed Westgate units.


----------



## Purseval

billinjax said:


> Those builder grade GE Signature stainless steel appliances that we have are so cheap too.  We'll be very jealous of you upper class people.



We had GE signature appliances installed in our house when it was built.  The cooktop is ok but we've already replaced the dishwasher.  It was crap from day one as far as cleaning went and then the drain pump stopped working.  We replaced it with a Bosch that my wife loves.  I wouldn't recommend GE appliances to anyone.


----------



## Remy

Purseval said:


> We had GE signature appliances installed in our house when it was built.  The cooktop is ok but we've already replaced the dishwasher.  It was crap from day one as far as cleaning went and then the drain pump stopped working.  We replaced it with a Bosch that my wife loves.  I wouldn't recommend GE appliances to anyone.



I had the GE in my last place and the Bosch now. Thumbs up on the Bosch. Though, the default settings on their alert beeps is set to "annoy". The dishwasher and microwave are relentless at alerting you to their completion and the fridge will beep at you if you leave the door open longer than it wants you to. I'm loading my fridge. I know the door is open. You don't have to beep at me.


----------



## billinlv

Purseval said:


> We had GE signature appliances installed in our house when it was built.  The cooktop is ok but we've already replaced the dishwasher.  It was crap from day one as far as cleaning went and then the drain pump stopped working.  We replaced it with a Bosch that my wife loves.  I wouldn't recommend GE appliances to anyone.



I'm done with GE appliances too.  We remodeled a townhouse about 10 years ago and had Home Depot install new GE appliances and we've had problems with the refrigerator, above range microwave and dishwasher.

My daughter had a Bosch front load washer and dryer and we had LG's and we didn't like either one.  We both sold the units on Craigslist and bought something else.


----------



## GeorgeJ.

Any word when Elara units will be showing up in HGVC or RCI?

Are the "1 bedroom" units really just glorified studios with partial kitchens?


----------



## billinlv

GeorgeJ. said:


> Any word when Elara units will be showing up in HGVC or RCI?
> 
> Are the "1 bedroom" units really just glorified studios with partial kitchens?



There are plenty of youtube videos available for viewing.  The 1 bedrooms have full kitchens.  The studios have a dishwasher, small refrigerator and microwave.


----------



## GeorgeJ.

billinjax said:


> There are plenty of youtube videos available for viewing.  The 1 bedrooms have full kitchens.  The studios have a dishwasher, small refrigerator and microwave.



Maybe HGVC is configuring their units differently?  If you look on the Hilton website they are renting out "studio rooms", "junior suites", 2-br and 3-br units. The studio and the junior suite (which is what they are calling the "1-bedroom") both have the same kitchen description...."nicely furnished kitchenette"..the 2-bedroom unit says it has a nicely furnished kitchen and the second bedroom has the nicely furnished kitchenette in it also...(so these would be lockoffs)

By calling it a "junior suite", that makes me feel like it is not a true one-bedroom that has a door to the bedroom...


----------



## PigsDad

GeorgeJ. said:


> Maybe HGVC is configuring their units differently?  If you look on the Hilton website they are renting out "studio rooms", "junior suites", 2-br and 3-br units.


That is not correct.  The Hilton site lists unit sizes of studios, junior suites, *1BR*, 2BR, 3BR and 4BR suites.  The "junior suite" is different than the 1BR suite.

When it translates over to HGVC, I'm guessing the "junior suites" will be listed as a premier studio, to distinguish it from the normal studio (and cost more points).

Kurt


----------



## Remy

PigsDad said:


> That is not correct.  The Hilton site lists unit sizes of studios, junior suites, *1BR*, 2BR, 3BR and 4BR suites.  The "junior suite" is different than the 1BR suite.
> 
> When it translates over to HGVC, I'm guessing the "junior suites" will be listed as a premier studio, to distinguish it from the normal studio (and cost more points).
> 
> Kurt



That's what I was thinking too. Are you thinking Studio (2200) and Studio Plus (3500)? Or a Studio Plus and Studio Premiere (6200)?

It better be one fancy Hilton-remodeled studio unit for 6200 points. With extra Hilton awesomeness. I wonder if the point values will go up as the units get progressively farther away from the unremodeled and decrepit Westgate units in steerage. :hysterical:


----------



## GeorgeJ.

PigsDad said:


> That is not correct.  The Hilton site lists unit sizes of studios, junior suites, *1BR*, 2BR, 3BR and 4BR suites.  The "junior suite" is different than the 1BR suite.
> 
> When it translates over to HGVC, I'm guessing the "junior suites" will be listed as a premier studio, to distinguish it from the normal studio (and cost more points).
> 
> Kurt



While the room descriptions for Elara lists a 1-bedroom, try putting in dates for anytime in 2012 and it comes up as unavailable...are the 2-br units all lockouts and Hilton wants to rent them all as a 2-br and not break them up into 1-br and studio units?

So what IS the difference between a Junior suite, studio and 1-bedroom at Elara?


----------



## billinlv

GeorgeJ. said:


> While the room descriptions for Elara lists a 1-bedroom, try putting in dates for anytime in 2012 and it comes up as unavailable...are the 2-br units all lockouts and Hilton wants to rent them all as a 2-br and not break them up into 1-br and studio units?
> 
> So what IS the difference between a Junior suite, studio and 1-bedroom at Elara?



Sleeping Capacity
Villa  / Sleeps / Trades
Studio / 4  / 2
1-Bedroom Standard  /  4   /  4
1-Bedroom Deluxe / 4  / 4
1-Bedroom Grand  / 4 / 4
2-Bedroom Premium / 6 / 6
2-Bedroom Lock-off  / 8 / 6
4-Bedroom Lock-off  /14 / 12


I got the above from the Westgate Owner's Guide.  Sorry but I couldn't get the columns to line up. 

I believe the 4 bedroom lockout units are on each end of the hallways.  They consist of a 2 bedroom premium unit plus a 1 bedroom grand and 1 studio unit.  It is 3 lockouts.

The 2 bedroom lockout is a 1 bedroom grand and 1 studio.

They only show one studio unit.  I've always been puzzled about what the 1 bedroom standard and 1 bedroom deluxe units were.  Maybe one of these is what Hilton calls Junior Suite.


----------



## GeorgeP

This is good news since i just bought a 1 bedroom there


----------



## Purseval

billinjax said:


> My daughter had a Bosch front load washer and dryer and we had LG's and we didn't like either one.



Well perhaps the Bosch really isn't that good but it just seems wonderful compared to the GE.  All I know is my wife isn't complaining about the dishes anymore.


----------



## Purseval

Remy said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Are you thinking Studio (2200) and Studio Plus (3500)? Or a Studio Plus and Studio Premiere (6200)?



Are these units actually better or are the points dependent upon the view?  We have found that if you book the cheapest unit and they have availability they will give you something with a nicer view for the same rate.  This works well in Orlando where there isn't really any nice view to justify the extra cost.  In place like Vegas and Hawaii that actually do have something interesting to see ymmv.


----------



## Remy

Elara "officially" announced as HGVC's latest Vegas property:

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/01/2669340/elara-a-hilton-grand-vacations.html


----------



## GeorgeJ.

Still waiting for Elara to show up as bookable on the HGVC website or RCI....


----------



## slum808

There is tons of Elara available for 2013 in II.


----------



## linsj

From the _Grand Times:_

New owners of Elara intervals will have an exclusive reservation window later in 2012 for stays beginning in 2013. Club Members with Elite status will be afforded preferred reservation privileges beginning in 2013, with general Club Member reservation windows to be announced for stays beginning in 2014.


----------



## itradehilton

Nice to see it listed in the Grand Times, I like the option of staying mid-strip while construction work is going on around the Flamingo property, Linq project.


----------



## Ron98GT

Remy said:


> I'll send down an extra box fan for the summer while I bask in the crisp cool comfort of my newly-renovated ultra-beige signature Hilton unit.
> 
> On a less hilarious note. HGVC thus far has allowed all but some GP owners the ability to move their units to HGVC for a fee. A more productive discussion might be how to game the system to get cheap HGVC points. From what I can tell a 2 bed/bath has an MF of about $850 but I don't know that for a fact as some leave out taxes. If one could purchase from a beaten-down PH owner and speculate that HGVC will allow a $1000 or less buy-in, it could be a heck of a payoff in relatively inexpensive points with no ROFR challenge.
> 
> A strategy might look something like this: Step 1. Buy a PH unit resale, Step 2. Pray.



Here is a 2-Bdrm L/O on ebay for $100.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/POLO-TOWERS...60447276623?pt=Timeshares&hash=item53ec54f64f

MF's, in Las Vegas $1134?  The owner mentions they are part of Diamond and they have to pay $237/year for that?  OUCH!

I don't think that I'd gamble buying one of these.


----------



## Remy

Ron98GT said:


> Here is a 2-Bdrm L/O on ebay for $100.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/POLO-TOWERS...60447276623?pt=Timeshares&hash=item53ec54f64f
> 
> MF's, in Las Vegas $1134?  The owner mentions they are part of Diamond and they have to pay $237/year for that?  OUCH!
> 
> I don't think that I'd gamble buying one of these.



That's not the PH/Elara


----------



## whatsburning

Remy said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Are you thinking Studio (2200) and Studio Plus (3500)? Or a Studio Plus and Studio Premiere (6200)?



For a nano second, I thought you were being serious and had to do a double take on the point amounts.  Whew, had me going there!


----------



## Ron98GT

Remy said:


> That's not the PH/Elara



 OOPPP's, I didn't catch that.  Did a search for PH & PT came up.


----------



## jbercu

*Elara Questions*

While checking in at Elara, there was a mention of a blue Owner’s Card that comes with owners benefits.  Does anyone know if this refers to a blue Westgate Owner’s Card or a blue HGVC Owner’s Card?

Are Westgate owners assigned specific floors, or are specific floors reserved for owners VS exchangers VS HGVC?

Thanks


----------



## semicycler

Any mapping of room types to HGVC points yet?


----------



## amisco

*Planet Hollywood units on eBay NOT Hilton units...*

The word that I have heard from a broker who toured the property last month is that Hilton will segregate and separately manage the Westgate memberships to the former Planet Hollywood timeshare property.  Although the resales listed on eBay indicate that they are HGVC or Hilton properties the buyers of these units are not included as part of HGVC will NOT be able to join HGVC (unlike Bay Club and some of the So. California acquired properties) and will essentially still have a Westgate property.}.    Hilton reportedly will have a separate reservation number and staff to handle the owners inherited from Westgate.

Pricing on the Redweek and eBay offerings is pretty low... and tempting..but buyer beware and make sure that you are getting what you think you are buying.  It is pretty confusing to people who see the units offered on both forums as HGVC...think of it as two timeshare operations inside the same building.   (I know it doesn't make much sense to me).  I think Hilton should have an upgrade path for current owners (and resale buyers) to buy into the HGVC like they have at other properties.... If you are buying resale at this property make sure you get it in writing - and insured.


----------



## timeos2

amisco said:


> The word that I have heard from a broker who toured the property last month is that Hilton will segregate and separately manage the Westgate memberships to the former Planet Hollywood timeshare property.  Although the resales listed on eBay indicate that they are HGVC or Hilton properties the buyers of these units are not included as part of HGVC will NOT be able to join HGVC (unlike Bay Club and some of the So. California acquired properties) and will essentially still have a Westgate property.}.    Hilton reportedly will have a separate reservation number and staff to handle the owners inherited from Westgate.
> 
> Pricing on the Redweek and eBay offerings is pretty low... and tempting..but buyer beware and make sure that you are getting what you think you are buying.  It is pretty confusing to people who see the units offered on both forums as HGVC...think of it as two timeshare operations inside the same building.   (I know it doesn't make much sense to me).  I think Hilton should have an upgrade path for current owners (and resale buyers) to buy into the HGVC like they have at other properties.... If you are buying resale at this property make sure you get it in writing - and insured.



Exactly what I have said since the start. These are will remain two distinct operations - although both now managed by Hilton - and will NOT be the same or the upgraded units for WG owners / guests. Second class all the way for those poor folks.


----------



## PigsDad

timeos2 said:


> Exactly what I have said since the start. These are will remain two distinct operations - although both now managed by Hilton - and will NOT be the same or the upgraded units for WG owners / guests. Second class all the way for those poor folks.


I wonder it it will go down like the Marbrisba property?  When HGVC first started w/ the property, resales could not join HGVC and no other GP week owners could join.  Now, both of those things have changed -- there is a cost, but it is cheaper than buying directly from Hilton.

But that is simply conjecture.

Kurt


----------



## Reebles

linsj said:


> From the _Grand Times:_
> 
> New owners of Elara intervals will have an exclusive reservation window later in 2012 for stays beginning in 2013. Club Members with Elite status will be afforded preferred reservation privileges beginning in 2013, with general Club Member reservation windows to be announced for stays beginning in 2014.



We spend a lot of time in Vegas, I wish it would open up to Elite members this year.


----------



## semicycler

*Studio*

Floor plans from http://westgateresorts.com/ph-towers/accommodations/

*Studio:*

The cozy and exquisitely designed Studio villa at PH Towers provides all the comforts of home. Guests enjoy a variety of luxurious amenities such as a 32-inch flat-screen TV, kitchenette with high-end stainless steel appliances, floor-to-ceiling windows and a marble-accented bathroom, as well as elegant extras such as signature PH Towers' bath products and soothing spa tub.

Bed Type: 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen Sleeper Sofa Sleeps: 4 Guests Size: Up to 450 sq. ft. Kitchen: Kitchenette with High-End Stainless


----------

